# Torem = Finasteride



## mattrag (Jun 27, 2011)

# 735 - How To Get Stronger As We Age PLUS Post Finasteride Syndrome - Super Human Radio - The World's First Broadcast Radio Show Dedicated to Human Performance

in this podcast the guest talks about men coming to him with "Post Finasteride syndrome". Where basically as an after effect of taking Finasteride they mess up their DHT receptors and lose all "male" characteristics. Hormonally they are "right" high test, high free test, etc. Just their DHT binding affinity is messed up. Some have reported after a single dose they are messed up for life. 

Have any of you who used Torem Citrate notice any side effects like this?


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jun 28, 2011)

Torem, as I know it, is a SERM whereas finasteride is an anti-androgen. Are you sure you asked the question in that way that you wanted?


----------



## mattrag (Jun 28, 2011)

I forget where I read it but either isteroid or steroidology had the two as being the same. I have heard torem being used as pct as the serm then I read that torem is finestride and I am confused.


----------

